# Closed: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been wanting to try and we'll see how it goes. This is actually a combination of two things (Make a Wish and Pay it Forward).

Here's how it works:

*Rules:*

1) A member posts a "Wish" for some Pipe tobaccos that he'd like to try.

2) Another member responds if they can "Grant the Wish" to send some of the tobaccos listed.

3) The member that fulfills the Wish, then posts their "Want to Try" list and and so on.

4.) The new "Wish Maker" must be post their wish within 7 days or another I'll call for a new "Wish Maker".

*Additional info:*

-"Wish Maker" sends "Wish Grantor" a pm with their address.
-Grantor posts when package is sent. Tobaccos must be shipped within 7 days. (If you can't meet that deadline, don't participate until you can meet that deadline.)
-Wish Maker posts when tobaccos are received. Trader Feeback is given.
-Grantor does not need to send all the tobaccos wished for...just a few.
-Feel free to send some other tobaccos that were not on the original list.
-Send enough tobacco of each for a few bowls to try (3-5). The idea here is to sample some pipe tobacco you have not had the opportunity to try. 
-If the wish sits for too long, please expand the selection to keep this moving.
-You may enter into this as often as you'd like.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

To start this...I am going to ask that the first "Wish" come from a member who has been here less than 2 months...preferably a "new" pipe smoker.

After that anyone can join in!

p

(pm me for questions or suggestions)
Let's see how this goes.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

As a new pipe smoker this is a great idea. I will get the ball rolling.

Wish-I would like to try some english and virginia blends and others I have seen recommended and am considering ordering:

Squadron Leader
Night Cap
MacBaren HH Mature Virginia 
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008 
G.L. Pease -Haddo's Delight 
GL Pease Westminster
Rattrays Hal O the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
(Any other must tries I have not listed)

My experience it pretty limited to a couple of Altadis blends at this point and Captain Black. p

I hope I can contribute as my experience grows on this side of the hobby.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

afilter- I have some NightCap if you would like. It's the only one of the list I have, But I'll throw in some other tobaccos I like if thats good with you. Hit me back.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I have

Squadron Leader
Westminster
Haddo's Delight

Let me know if your interested.

Joe


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sent a PM to CPK since he has 3 on my planning to buy list. Thanks for the help guys.

Aaron


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



afilter said:


> Sent a PM to CPK since he has 3 on my planning to buy list. Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Aaron


Sounds good Aaron!

*cpk...Make your wishes.*


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Pm sent to Aaron.

I would like to try,

Dunhill 965(I really want to try this)
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Esoterica Margate
Estoterica Stonehaven
A&C Peterson Esoterica
Rattray Hal O' The Wynd
Cornell & Deihl Night Train
Frog Morton Across The Pond

Thanks
Joe


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can do Dunhill 965, Dunhill Nightcap, Rattray Hal O' The Wynd if that works pm me your addy .... Thanks in advance ... A Bliss :tu


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sent a pm to bpcr. You guys are great!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Great!!!

Moving right along...

*bpcr...What are you "wishing" for?*

p


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hello Aaron,
I sent out your wish list today via USPS Priority Mail. The Delivery Conformation is 0308 1400 0001 1223 7174.
Also thanks for your service too Our Country.

Joe


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK here goes ...

Boswells Blends

Apple Strudel 
Hunter's Choice
Northwoods
Sweet Tea 
Sweet Dreams 
Paradise

A.C. Petersen ESCUDO

Cornell & Diehl AFTER HOURS
Cornell & Diehl EASY TIMES

Rattray's MARLIN FLAKE

Any help would be great .... Sending out my end on wesday ..... Thank You in advance ... AB


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hello bpcr
I have the following Boswell Blends

Northwoods
Sweet Dreams
Magnum Blend
Countryside(English)
Mild English
Boswell's Best
Boswell's Burley
Berry Cobbler
Christmas Cookie
Dutch Treat

It looks like I am a candidate for being a Boswell Fanboy. I do enjoy their blends. Let me know if you are interested.

Joe


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

that would be great pm you my addy .... :tu


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

PM sent to bpcr. I will be shipping you your wish.

Joe


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



cpk said:


> PM sent to bpcr. I will be shipping you your wish.
> 
> Joe


Looks like you're up...

*What's your wish?*


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

bpcr here is your delivery confirmation # 0308 1400 001 9115 5857. This was sent out today via USPS.

Joe


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hello Everyone,

I would like to try some of the following

Escudo(I really would like this)
Rattray's Marlin Flake
C&D Night Train
C&D Purple Cow
McC Dominican Glory Maduro
Frog Morton On the Bayou
Frog Morton Across the Pond
Esotreica Stone Haven
Esoterica Margate
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Dunhill Nightcap

Thanks in advance
Joe


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



cpk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to try some of the following
> 
> ...


I could grant a few flakes of these if you wish


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Thanks Vrbas, but 

I am still Wishing! 

Joe


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Just PM me your address and i'll hook you up...

Or maybe i'm misunderstanding how this thread works  Mods, feel free to set me straight:sl


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Vbas I sent you a pm. Thanks for hooking me up :ss

Joe


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Package should be incoming quite soon my friend p

Here goes, brace yourself:

1792
Barbary Coast
Best Brown Flake
Blue Note
Bob's Chocolate Flake
Boswell Sweet Tea
Butternut Burley
Luxury Bullseye Flake
Nightcap
Red Ribbon
Rum Flake (Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.)
Scottish Cake
Trout Stream
University Flake
Vanilla Cream (MacB)
Wood Duck

Plenty to choose from! Thank you!


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> Package should be incoming quite soon my friend p
> 
> Here goes, brace yourself:
> 
> ...


I can help with

Vanilla Cream (MacB)
Bob's Chocolate Flake
Luxury Bullseye Flake
Blue Note
Nightcap


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

got my end from joe ..... great guy . thanks again ...


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

PS.

I was only able to grant cpk 2 blends on his wishlist (maybe something extra ) so perhaps everyone should note his wish is still open in my opinion p Good luck to you bro :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> PS.
> 
> I was only able to grant cpk 2 blends on his wishlist (maybe something extra ) so perhaps everyone should note his wish is still open in my opinion p Good luck to you bro :tu


Shhh...That's Ok. I sent him a little something too.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Thanks everyone, this really a great place to be!

Joe


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Received my end from bpcr, I am really enjoying the Nightcap, along with the other goodies!

Thanks once again,
Joe


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

CPK(Joe),

Received my wish. I have a great meerscahum to try them in now as well.










Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Jordan you wish went out thursday ... hope you enjoy ...

Here is the new wish list ......

Squadron Leader
Frog Morton Across The Pond
A.C. Petersen ESCUDO
Cornell & Diehl AFTER HOURS
Cornell & Diehl EASY TIMES
C&D Night Train
C&D Purple Cow
Boswell Sweet Tea
Boswell Bear Blend
LANE Bulk BCA 
LANE Bulk 1-Q 
Rattray's MARLIN FLAKE
Rattray's 3 NOGGINS
Mac Baren PLUMCAKE
Mac Baren UNCLE LOUIE'S WHISKEY
Solani X-SWEET MYSTERY

Thank you in advance .... AB :tu


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sounds good, can't wait! I can help you w/ BCA and 1-Q... but there's still plenty more for other people to hook on.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Jordan, Your "Tea" is on its way, brother. :tu

I can do about 5 of these, but I think I'll wait for someone new to jump in on this.



bpcr said:


> Jordan you wish went out thursday ... hope you enjoy ...
> 
> Here is the new wish list ......
> 
> ...


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> PS.
> 
> I was only able to grant cpk 2 blends on his wishlist (maybe something extra ) so perhaps everyone should note his wish is still open in my opinion p Good luck to you bro :tu


Blaylock stepped up and sent me a sample of Escudo and also a sample of Old Red Virginia. You guys are the best.

Joe


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Aaron, 
Nice looking pipe. Enjoy the tobaccos. I also picked up a Meerschaum by Nording, that I am enjoying with the tobaccos you sent.

Joe


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



bpcr said:


> Jordan you wish went out thursday ... hope you enjoy ...
> 
> Here is the new wish list ......
> 
> ...


I can hit these two. I can also throw in some other stuff, let me know if you want to try any of these:

Butternut Burley
Anniversary Kake
GLP Westminister
SG Full Virginia Flake
Esoterica Penzance
Rattrays Old Gowrie
Rattrays HOTW
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



bpcr said:


> Boswell Sweet Tea
> Boswell Bear Blend
> *LANE Bulk BCA
> LANE Bulk 1-Q *
> ...


I'll have these dropped off at the post office by this afternoon.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sounds good ... the only one i have is the Rattrays HOTW

Alex Bliss
4436 Tevalo Drive
Valrico, Fl 33596

Thanks BOTL....:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

If I'm reading this correctly, bpcr (wish maker) has accepted morefifemusicanyone (Grantor) .

And if that is the case, morefifemusicanyone...

*Make your wish!*


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



bpcr said:


> Sounds good ... the only one i have is the Rattrays HOTW
> 
> Alex Bliss
> 4436 Tevalo Drive
> ...


Alrighty Alex, I haven't been home much this week yet. I should be able to get it packed up Thursday night and sent out to you. p


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, bpcr (wish maker) has accepted morefifemusicanyone (Grantor) .
> 
> And if that is the case, morefifemusicanyone...
> 
> *Make your wish!*


I believe so. 

With that, my wish:

LANE Bulk BCA (looking to do a 50/50 of BCA and PA)
Frog Morton (any of the series)
Esoterica Stonehaven
Esoterica Margate
C&D Night Train
I'd like to try some Samuel Gawith Black or Brown rope
SG Braken Flake
I'd like to try something with Kentucky in it (I have tried McClellends Black Cajun Ebony and I liked it alright).
Any of the other Rattray's (I have HOTW and Old Gowrie)

I am open to other baccy as well. I enjoy Escudo, H&H Anni Kake, SG FVF, SG 1792, Dunhill Nightcap, and others.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Got a hit from Jordan Today ... Thanks Man ...

Lane BCA, 1Q, and Hazelenut.... :tu


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



bpcr said:


> Got a hit from Jordan Today ... Thanks Man ...
> 
> Lane BCA, 1Q, and Hazelenut.... :tu


Dang, that got there fast :z


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

hi morefifmusicanyone i have margate and 1792 *happy smoking*


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Alrighty Alex, I haven't been home much this week yet. I should be able to get it packed up Thursday night and sent out to you. p


I tried making it to the post office, but I had work from 7 AM - 9 PM on Friday and didn't get out of a training until after the post office closed.

Everything is packed up and should be out to you on Monday Alex. I will post a DC.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



nate560 said:


> hi morefifmusicanyone i have margate and 1792 *happy smoking*


Thanks Nate. PMed you my addy.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

hi morefifmusicanyone got your pm will send out monday enjoy* happy smoking*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

nate560, when you're ready...

*Make your wish!*


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

ok here we go

balkan mixture gawith & hoggarth
golden sliced orlick
macedonia mixture comptons
york mix comptons
westminster gl pease
oriental mcconells
jesse's own 4 noggins
escudo ac peterson
old collage c&d
exhausted rooster c&d
anniversary kake home and harth

ok thats it *happy smoking*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



nate560 said:


> ok here we go
> 
> balkan mixture gawith & hoggarth
> golden sliced orlick
> ...


I can grant you of some of these, Nate.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Tyler went out this morning also included some night train and one other to try. *happy smoking*


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> I tried making it to the post office, but I had work from 7 AM - 9 PM on Friday and didn't get out of a training until after the post office closed.
> 
> Everything is packed up and should be out to you on Monday Alex. I will post a DC.


Alex, your package is on its wat. DC # 03070020000547764322

Enjoy!

-Tyler


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

got it today tyler ... got the old cowrie going now ... nice ... thanks again ...:tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



nate560 said:


> ok here we go
> 
> balkan mixture gawith & hoggarth
> golden sliced orlick
> ...





Blaylock said:


> I can grant you of some of these, Nate.


Steve, Your samples went out today.

0306 2400 0002 9161 3546

LMK when you get them.

Dave


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Couple of things...

Please let me know if you were promised a wish and did not receive it, within a reasonable amout of time. I am trying to keep track of the wishes/grants.

When you send or receive, please include the User Name in a post rather than just first names.

Also, try to keep track of who is granting wishes, so we don't have one "Wisher" receiving multiple packages.

Lastly, don't forget that Trader Feedback, to be sent to the Grantor of wish, is expected.

Thanks,
Dave

Please note: This thread is moving up to a "Sticky".


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Thanks Nate. PMed you my addy.


Received Margate and 1792, along with Night Train and one other. Thanks!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Steve, Your samples went out today.
> 
> 0306 2400 0002 9161 3546
> 
> ...


 hi my samples from blaylock came today thanks very much looking forward to them thanks agin steve


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Looks like Dave is up .... What'll have my friend ?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Looks like I'm up.

*My wishes...*

Dan's Di Vinci
Stonehaven
Boswell's Hunter's Choice, Majestic, Dutch Treat
Any Low Country blends
Blackwoods Flake
Plumcake
Arcadia
Haddo's Delight
Margate
HOTW


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Looks like I'm up.
> 
> *My wishes...*
> 
> ...


 I can do dan's Di Vinci And The HOTW ...... :tu


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK here goes ....

Boswells - Sweet Tea
RATTRAY - ACCOUNTANT 
RATTRAY - PROFESSIONAL 
RATTRAY - HIGHLAND TAR 
SAMUEL GAWITH - WESTMORLAND MIXTURE
SAMUEL GAWITH - COMMONWEALTH MIXTURE 
SAMUEL GAWITH - PERFECTION 
MACBAREN BULK - SCOTTISH MIXTURE 
MACBAREN BULK - SYMPHONY
MACBAREN BULK - BURLEY 
MACBAREN - PLUMCAKE

Thanks In Advance ... AB :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Looks like I'm up.
> 
> *My wishes...*
> 
> ...





bpcr said:


> I can do dan's Di Vinci And The HOTW ...... :tu


Received some nice samples today from bpcr. Thank you for your generosity...can't wait to try these! :tu

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

*Bump* for Alex (bpcr) p



bpcr said:


> OK here goes ....
> 
> Boswells - Sweet Tea
> RATTRAY - ACCOUNTANT
> ...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Dang, I wish I could hit some of these Alex, but I dont have any of those baccys! Anything else on your wishlist?

Someone hit him up and keep this going! p


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



bpcr said:


> OK here goes ....
> 
> Boswells - Sweet Tea
> RATTRAY - ACCOUNTANT
> ...


All I have on that list is Commonwealth Mixture, but I'd be more than happy to send you an ounce to try! :tu Send me a PM with your address and I'll ship some off to you. If you see something else in my cellar you'd like to try (see clicky below), let me know. I'd hate to just send you one thing!

WWhermit


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ok WWhermit Im In .... PM'd You My addy and info .... Looks Like Your Up :tu


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK, baccy sent today for ya.

My turn. Any of the following would be great:

McConnell Scottish Cake
Escudo
SG's Navy Flake
Hal O' The Wynd
GL Pease's Telegraph Hill
Boswell's Sweet Tea

Much appreciated in advance.

WWhermit


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can get you on the Escudo, and, if you'd like, some MB Navy Flake (don't have SG's)

PM me your addy and if you'd like the other one


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



WWhermit said:


> McConnell Scottish Cake
> Escudo
> Hal O' The Wynd
> GL Pease's Telegraph Hill


I have all these if you want some.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

rx2010, that would be awesome, thanks. Would be happy to try both.

IHT, You would be my hero, again!

I'll send you a PM with my address. Please take a look at my cellar and let me know if there's anything you would like to try.

WWhermit


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

*rx2010*, if you want to make the wish, go for it (u were first to reply anyway). i've got about 5 large mason jars full of ziploc baggie samples. p


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

alrighty, here's a few things I'd like to try out

Mac Baren:
Plum Cake
Roll Cake

Dan Tobacco:
Blue Note

GLP:
Cairo

Any Christmas cheer prior to 2008

Thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



WWhermit said:


> I'll send you a PM with my address.
> WWhermit


shipping my portion today (-minus the Escudo that rx2010 is sending you). some are recently opened and need some dry air time.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Many thanks to both of you. I'm looking forward to trying these!

WWhermit


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I'll be dropping my end in the mail in about an hour


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

my end is out, don't worry about my wish

I pass it to IHT to do with as he pleases

thanks


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



WWhermit said:


> All I have on that list is Commonwealth Mixture, but I'd be more than happy to send you an ounce to try! :tu Send me a PM with your address and I'll ship some off to you. If you see something else in my cellar you'd like to try (see clicky below), let me know. I'd hate to just send you one thing!
> 
> WWhermit


 Got some fine stuff in the box today .. thanks again ....:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rx2010 said:


> my end is out, *don't worry about my wish*
> 
> I pass it to IHT to do with as he pleases


_damnit. i hate this tabbed IE browser thingy... let's try a 4th time at posting this and see if i don't accidentally close it out._

thx, rx2010. it may take me a bit to get a list up, don't know what i want to try that i haven't already tried.

*my very odd list:*
Bufflehead King Eider
GH&Co Brown Flake
GH&Co Dark Birdseye
GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe
PS Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Heinrichs Curly
SG Best Brown
Astleys #44
Former Straight Grain Flake

any one of those would be nice to try, thx.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



IHT said:


> *my very odd list:*
> Bufflehead King Eider
> GH&Co Brown Flake
> GH&Co Dark Birdseye
> ...


i'll edit this list tomorrow when i get time. i know there's some odd choices, not a lot of ppl smoke those tobaccos. gotta find something that's up my alley that i haven't tried yet.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

WWHermit, hope you get it soon.


> Label/Receipt Number: 0308 2040 0000 8469 5261
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 12:01 PM on January 14, 2009 in xxxxxxxxx, CA xxxxx and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


*my revised list:*
GH&Co Brown Flake
GH&Co Dark Birdseye
GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe
PS Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Heinrichs Curly
SG Best Brown
Astleys #44
or ANY VA or VA/Per NOT made by McClellands/MacBaren. prefer something by SG/GH&Co/Rattrays/McConnell/Wessex/Solani. and Haddos Delight is NOT a Va/Per. :bx


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Got it this morning IHT, thank you very much! You were too generous.

WWhermit


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



IHT said:


> *my revised list:*
> GH&Co Brown Flake
> GH&Co Dark Birdseye
> GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe
> ...


I have a half cake (~1oz) of C&D Briar Fox (1 year age on it) if ya want. I think its a VA, I didn't even read the tin label p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



RJpuffs said:


> I have a half cake (~1oz) of C&D Briar Fox (1 year age on it) if ya want. I think its a VA, I didn't even read the tin label p


sorry i missed this ron. 
i actually just sent more than half a tin to someone else this past week on another board.

since most of my other "wishes" seem too hard to find, i'll just *pass* on my wish and let *RJPuffs* take my spot.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



IHT said:


> sorry i missed this ron.
> i actually just sent more than half a tin to someone else this past week on another board.
> 
> since most of my other "wishes" seem too hard to find, i'll just *pass* on my wish and let *RJPuffs* take my spot.


Yikes!



IHT said:


> ... and Haddos Delight is NOT a Va/Per.


Ah ha! I need to try this one - I wish I may, I wish I might, I wish for some Haddos Delight tonite! (rum topping not withstanding)


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



RJpuffs said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Ah ha! I need to try this one - I wish I may, I wish I might, I wish for some Haddos Delight tonite! (rum topping not withstanding)


I am not sure from the way Ron said it, but I can pop my tin of Haddos Delight and send you some if this is your wish. Anything else you have been needing I could throw in there?

PM me your addy if so.

-Tyler


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> I am not sure from the way Ron said it, but I can pop my tin of Haddos Delight and send you some if this is your wish. Anything else you have been needing I could throw in there?
> 
> PM me your addy if so.
> 
> -Tyler


Sounds good, PM a-comin'.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

PM Received, Haddos Delight will be incoming to Ron sometime at the beginning of this week.

-Tyler


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> PM Received, Haddos Delight will be incoming to Ron sometime at the beginning of this week.
> 
> -Tyler


Thank ye kindly! Your turn to make-a-wish.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ron's package is going in to the mail after work today.

I wasn't sure what you liked, but I opened a couple of tins recently that I haven't heard too much talk about on here, so I included some of those.

My wanted to try list includes:

McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008
Esoterica Stonehaven
GL Pease Filmore
Samuel Gawith's St. James Flake
McConnell Scottish Cake

Cheer mates!

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Package went out on 1/28/09. DC# is 03081400000161238580.

Enjoy Ron!

-Tyler


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Package went out on 1/28/09. DC# is 03081400000161238580.
> 
> Enjoy Ron!
> 
> -Tyler


Yikes! Rename this thread to "make a POUND of wishes"! Wish and three more wishes fulfilled, thanks! :dance:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



RJpuffs said:


> Yikes! Rename this thread to "make a POUND of wishes"! Wish and three more wishes fulfilled, thanks! :dance:


Glad you liked it. I find one tobacco gets lonely in the mail, especially when its :smow:

-Tyler


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bump for Tyler. Who's got the goods?



morefifemusicanyone said:


> My wanted to try list includes:
> 
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008
> Esoterica Stonehaven
> ...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Bump for Tyler. Who's got the goods?


I'll be happy to hook Tyler up. PM sent.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mad Hatter said:


> I'll be happy to hook Tyler up. PM sent.


PM responded.

Your turn. Wish for something I have so I can hit you! :boxing:

-Tyler


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Yours is going out today Tyler

I would like to try any of the following:

*Gawith&Hoggarth* Dark Flake

*Sam Gawith* 
Celtic Talisman
Golden Glow
Firedance Flake

*Esoterica*
Dorchester
Durbar
Peacehaven
Stonehaven
Woodbridge

*GLP*
Embarcadero
Montgomery
Cumberland


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mad Hatter said:


> Yours is going out today Tyler
> 
> I would like to try any of the following:
> 
> ...


Curse you! I have none of those. :yield:Somebody get him.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I've been trying to jump in and fill a wish, but I don't seem to have enough stuff in the 'cellar' yet.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mad Hatter said:


> I'll be happy to hook Tyler up. PM sent.


Joe hit me hard! :yield:

I took pictures, but I'll have to wait to post them till I get back home.

Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Joe hit me hard! :yield:
> 
> I took pictures, but I'll have to wait to post them till I get back home.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you find something in there you like Tyler. Happy smoking!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mad Hatter said:


> I hope you find something in there you like Tyler. Happy smoking!


So far I have smoked the Christmas Cheer. It's fantastic. Thanks again!

Here are pics of the damage.

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_001.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_002.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_003.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_004.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_005.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_005.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/?action=view&current=Tobac_MAW_007.jpg


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bumping this up for Joe...Anyone???



Mad Hatter said:


> Yours is going out today Tyler
> 
> I would like to try any of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Bumping this up for Joe...Anyone???


I can do Dark Flake and Firedance layball: (don't quote me on the Dark Flake, i haven't checked my cellar in a while, i think it's still there though)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> I can do Dark Flake and Firedance layball: (don't quote me on the Dark Flake, i haven't checked my cellar in a while, i think it's still there though)


Much appreciated. PM sent.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> I can do *Dark Flake* and *Firedance* layball: (don't quote me on the Dark Flake, i haven't checked my cellar in a while, i think it's still there though)


Ok Jordan, I got your samples today. Thanks for hooking me up. They both smell great.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Jordan, you're up.

Go ahead and post your wish. p


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Here we go...

Balkan Sasieni
Blackwoods Flake
Butera - kingfisher, pelican, dark stoved, gold cake
Celtic Talisman
Some old Christmas Cheer
Dark Star
Kajun Kake
MacB Mixture
MacB Plum Cake
Peterson Irish Flake


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Also add some MacBaren's to that list.... (so far i've liked everything i've smoked from them)

Matured Virginian
Burley London Blend
Golden Blend
Stockton

Also:
McClelland - Mellow Mack


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bump...Lots of choices here. Anybody want to get this going again?



Vrbas said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Balkan Sasieni
> Blackwoods Flake
> ...


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

:behindsofa:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

:sad:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Balkan Sasieni
> Blackwoods Flake
> ...


Does anyone have any of these so we can get this moving?


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can help out with plum cake. literally just smoked my last bowl of mixture...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> I can help out with plum cake. literally just smoked my last bowl of mixture...


Hey Jordan,

Let us know if you're going ahead with this so Ryan can post his wishes.

Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Balkan Sasieni
> Blackwoods Flake
> ...


Still looking for these??? I'd like to get this going again.

If so, I have a couple of them.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Still looking for these??? I'd like to get this going again.
> 
> If so, I have a couple of them.


Shoot i haven't checked this forum in a while. Yeah i'm still looking for a few


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Vrbas said:


> Shoot i haven't checked this forum in a while. Yeah i'm still looking for a few


Which ones?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Shipped!

DC # 0309 0330 0002 2758 8660


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ok here's my list:

Dunhill 965
Dunhill EMP
Dunhill Nightcap
Three Nuns (original)
Stonehaven
Bayou Morning Flake
Black Mallory
Wessex Burley Slice
Deep Hollow
Embarcadero
Exhausted Rooster
McC Royal Cajun (any)
University Flake
Squadron Leader


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Got the goodies! thanks so much commonsense, i'm gonna fire these up as soon as i get over my sickness lane:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Ok here's my list:
> 
> Dunhill EMP
> Dunhill Nightcap
> University Flake


Man, i'd help you out with these for sure but i left most of my stash back home. I'm at school now and only packed a few blends. If noone has responded to you on this i'm sure i'll pay a visit home in the next month, so i'm a backup. Otherwise, everyone else have at it :biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

:bump:

Anyone?

Dunhill 965
Dunhill EMP
Dunhill Nightcap
Three Nuns (original)
Stonehaven
Bayou Morning Flake
Black Mallory
Wessex Burley Slice
Deep Hollow
Embarcadero
Exhausted Rooster
McC Royal Cajun (any)
University Flake
Squadron Leader


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Ok here's my list:
> 
> Dunhill 965
> Dunhill EMP
> ...


Last try.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Last try.


Mad Hatter recently sent me a couple of ounces of Deep Hollow. I love it and will be ordering my own stock so I'd be happy to send you some of what he kindly supplied me. I want to spread the karma around and keep this thread moving. This thread is a great idea!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Last try.


Sorry, forgot to add I've also got some SL to send as well. Don't have anything else on your list but I've got some OJK if you'd like to try.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Last try.


I can hit you with some Wessex Burley Slice and maybe a little Embarcadero and Exhausted Rooster. PM me


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Just thought I'd bump this one up. I've still got the DH and SL to send, but I'm finding it hard to resist smoking all the DH!  Seriously, CommonSenseMan PM me and I'll send them out so you can try and enjoy.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



indigosmoke said:


> Just thought I'd bump this one up. I've still got the DH and SL to send, but I'm finding it hard to resist smoking all the DH!  Seriously, CommonSenseMan PM me and I'll send them out so you can try and enjoy.


PM Sent.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

CSM,

PM received. Glad MH is taking care of you. I'd still like to send you the Deep Hollow and SL so you can try them. MH kindly provided me with the Deep Hollow and I'd like to PIF anyway. Sent you a PM so you can respond with your address and I'll get it out to you ASAP. Enjoy!

John


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mad Hatter said:


> I can hit you with some Wessex Burley Slice and maybe a little Embarcadero and Exhausted Rooster. PM me


Joe...Looks like you're up!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

bumpity bump :hippie:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

how do we get this going, this looks like fun but not a lot of action.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Still waiting on your wish Joe?????


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

*boom*, bump


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

It's been a month in a half and no Joe, any way we can get this going again :ask:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Mad Hatter???


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bump.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Yeah, this has gone on too long. If Joe doesn't respond, I say we get it back up and moving. Perhaps we can pick a deserving piper to Make a Wish. Let's give it a few days, and then we'll move it along.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Yeah, this has gone on too long. If Joe doesn't respond, I say we get it back up and moving. Perhaps we can pick a deserving piper to Make a Wish. Let's give it a few days, and then we'll move it along.


Well what do you say we get this going again. This is a great idea, and haven't heard from Joe for a while. It's fun to help people try tobaccy they want to try.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Yeah, this has gone on too long. If Joe doesn't respond, I say we get it back up and moving. Perhaps we can pick a deserving piper to Make a Wish. Let's give it a few days, and then we'll move it along.


I'm planning to take care of Joe to make this fair.

Anybody know a deserving piper who we can pass this wish to???


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mitch said:


> Well what do you say we get this going again... It's fun to help people try tobaccy they want to try.





commonsenseman said:


> Anybody know a deserving piper who we can pass this wish to???


How about Mitch.

Why don't you go ahead and Make a Wish!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can start. If commonsense is going to take care of Joe, should he start that out then. If not, here is what I would like to try.

MacBaren Roll Cake
MacBaren Dark Twist 
GL Pease Union Square
G.L. Pease Haddos Delight
Anniversary Kake
anything dunhill
Peterson's Connoisseur's Choice
your favorite blend of tobaccy


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can grant you Dunhill Light Flake, EMP, London Mixture, and Royal Yacht. I can also throw in a taste of Anni Kake but for that one you will have to wait til Monday.

Oh and I can definitely add in a couple of my favorites.

Sound good?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> I can grant you Dunhill Light Flake, EMP, London Mixture, and Royal Yacht. I can also throw in a taste of Anni Kake but for that one you will have to wait til Monday.
> 
> Oh and I can definitely add in a couple of my favorites.
> 
> Sound good?


Sounds great to me. Thanks. Do you need my addy.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mitch said:


> Sounds great to me. Thanks. Do you need my addy.


Yup PM it to me please.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Dropped at the post office today

9405 5036 9930 0051 3399 67

So now I post my wish list?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Dropped at the post office today
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0051 3399 67
> 
> So now I post my wish list?


yes


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Well here is a list of some stuff I have looked at but not had a chance to try yet.

Plumcake
Irish Flake
University Flake
3Ps
Nightcap
Stonehaven
Da Vinci
Dark Twist
Acadian Perique
Vanilla honeydew
Sweet Killarney
Frog Morton

I am very open to your favorite english/balkans, and quality aros as well.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Well here is a list of some stuff I have looked at but not had a chance to try yet.
> 
> Plumcake (I got this)
> Irish Flake (And this)
> ...


I could actually cover you on 6 of these. I just had a wish list, so I want to give someone else a chance. If no one else responds by the weekend, I will take care of you.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Mitch said:


> I could actually cover you on 6 of these. I just had a wish list, so I want to give someone else a chance. If no one else responds by the weekend, I will take care of you.


Alright, sounds good to me.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Alright, sounds good to me.


I received your package in the mail today, thank you. Ok, well nobody else has taken you up on your wishes, so I will take care of it. I have five of them, I thought I had six but I don't. PM me your addy, and I will mail it monday.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Alright, sounds good to me.


I mailed the package in regular mail today.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Wish List

Boswell Chrsitmas Cookie
Anniversary Kake (I would really like to try this, I want to buy a pound.)
MacBaren Vanilla
MacBaren Roll Cake
MacBaren Dark Twist
Anything by Frog Morton other than the regular blend
GL Pease Union Square


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Been a while since I've done a maw/pif...

Mitch, I can get you on the MacB Vanilla and Anni Kake. PM me your addy and I'll get it out asap.

Wish List:

Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
GL Pease Westminster
McConnell Scottish Cake
MacB Navy Flake
Esoterica Stonehaven
Peterson Old Dublin
Peterson Irish Flake

BTW...am I the only one that doesn't see my trader feedback displayed? Thats odd...I used to see it.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Mitch, yours has gone out. Forgot DC# tho. Whoops!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Mitch, yours has gone out. Forgot DC# tho. Whoops!


Received today, thanks.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Since I am deciding to jump in head first to the realm of the pipe, there are some tobaccos I wish to try.

Holiday Cheer 2009
McClelland Easy Street
Captain Black Gold
Ashton Smooth Sailing
Gawith & Hograth Rum Flake


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Wiseguy1982 said:


> Since I am deciding to jump in head first to the realm of the pipe, there are some tobaccos I wish to try.
> 
> Holiday Cheer 2009
> McClelland Easy Street
> ...


Russ, This is a MAW/PIF...meaning that a member grants a wish first and then makes a wish.

Ryan (see below) currently has a wish "on the table" if someone wants to grant it.



rlaliberty said:


> Been a while since I've done a maw/pif...
> 
> Mitch, I can get you on the MacB Vanilla and Anni Kake. PM me your addy and I'll get it out asap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Blaylock said:


> Russ, This is a MAW/PIF...meaning that a member grants a wish first and then makes a wish.


Oops, I'm sorry, I guess I didn't get it, lol.

Ok, if you want to, remove my post then, and I will try to grant one...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Wish List:
> 
> Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
> GL Pease Westminster
> ...


BUMP!

Anybody gonna take him up on this?


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Thanks for the bump. Stonehaven can be scratched since I ended up with some after a trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Wish List:
> 
> Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
> GL Pease Westminster
> ...


Bump...

Perhaps this list could be expanded if no one can grant any of these.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Well, I can always add things:

Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
GL Pease Westminster
McConnell Scottish Cake
MacB Navy Flake
Peterson Old Dublin
Peterson Irish Flake
Trout Stream
GLP Barbary Coast
GLP Haddos Delight
C&D Mississippi Mud


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Well, I can always add things:
> 
> Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
> GL Pease Westminster
> ...


Bump!

Nobody has any of these???


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Bump!
> 
> Nobody has any of these???


Good evening fellas.

I may like to play here please.
Not sure about one thing, do you need to send unopened tins, or just baggies with 3-5 big bowls worth?

If baggies are all that is needed, I may be able hook Mr. *rlaliberty *up with some

1- Westminster
2- Peterson Old Dublin
3- C&D Miss Mud.



Vin..
Lemme know..


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Good evening fellas.
> 
> I may like to play here please.
> Not sure about one thing, do you need to send unopened tins, or just baggies with 3-5 big bowls worth?
> ...


Baggies should be just fine.

Here's what the rules say:



> -Grantor does not need to send all the tobaccos wished for...just a few.
> -Feel free to send some other tobaccos that were not on the original list.
> -Send enough tobacco of each for a few bowls to try (3-5). The idea here is to sample some pipe tobacco you have not had the opportunity to try.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Well, I can always add things:
> 
> Dan Tobac Bill Baileys
> GL Pease Westminster
> ...


Hey RL..

I can hook you up with some -

C&D -Miss Mud
GLP - Westminster
Peterson - *Deluxe Mixture*

I thought I had some Peterson *Old Dublin*, But I bombed the newerbies with it last week.

and if you pick 2 or 3 more from the "opened tin" section of my CELLAR... 
I'd be happy to "Make your Wish" come true to the best of my ability.
( No sense IMO in spending $6 to ship only 3 little samples.. Unless thats all you want.) 
or Bro, If you really see something I got in the "cellared" section of my cellar, I'll crack the tin for you.. I just have no more mason jars right now to store the remainder of the new tin I would open.. :-|

So,.. You Post what you are interested in here in this thread ( besides what you already listed above) , Then PM me your address ? .. 
And I'll have it out to via USPS Priority - ASAP.. ( Saturday or Monday)

After you recieve it, You post that here that you got it? 
Then I will post a small list of stuff I would like to try? 
If that's how it works ?? 

Peace bro :banana:

Vin


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

i didn't know this was going on!

hey dave!
i'm a new pipe smoker,can i have some fun over here?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



shuckins said:


> i didn't know this was going on!
> 
> hey dave!
> i'm a new pipe smoker,can i have some fun over here?


You most certainly can as soon as Vin posts his wishlist!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

excellent!
i hope he wishes for something i have...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> You most certainly can as soon as Vin posts his wishlist!


Thanks Jeff, 
But I still need to get a PM from rlaliberty to see what he wants and get his address..

I havent mailed anything yet.

Vin


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



shuckins said:


> i'm a new pipe smoker,can i have some fun over here?


This should be interesting. :lol:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

are we stuck?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sup Fellas,

My offer is still ready for *rlaliberty..*

Just havent seen him on for a while..

If he contacts me, I'll drop a note here.

Vin


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Vin,

I just haven't been checking this thread. It'd been so long that anyone had posted. I will surely take you up on your offer.

I'm about to PM you.

Thanks shuckins for letting me know about the updates here.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Vin,
> 
> I just haven't been checking this thread. It'd been so long that anyone had posted. I will surely take you up on your offer. .


Good to hear from you RL.

I got your PM, I'll be sending you a box of baggies with some

C&D -Miss Mud
GLP - Westminster
Best Brown
Union Sq
Luxury Bullseye

and whatever else I can surprise ya with. :tu

I will try to get it out today ... If Not, then Monday .. 
I'll drop an update post here right after I mail it.

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ryan,

Your package has been sent. 

USPS Priority mail - 0307 0020 0000 4395 3466

Let me know when you recieve it .. Enjoy !! :hungry:

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hmm.

I really don't know what to put on my "wishlist"...

Can someone suggest something on par with the infamous A CAKE ...

Vin


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Your package has been sent.
> 
> ...


Have you posted your wish list yet Vin?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Have you posted your wish list yet Vin?


Umm.

Do I have too right now? 
( Refer to post # 179 please op2

I'm still thinking. I think too much.

Vin


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Umm.
> 
> Do I have too right now?
> ( Refer to post # 179 please op2
> ...


YOU HAVE TO DO IT NOW!

Hah, sorry, just kidding. Your post must have posted while I was typing mine. You have to make your list for the thread to progress, but no, there is no real hurry at all. Better off considering what you actually want/need to try.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I really don't know what to put on my "wishlist"...
> 
> ...


In the same category?

I'd try Sunza Bitches, Solani 633, St James Flake, Escudo, LGF, & maybe Kajun Kake to name a few.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Good Morning ....

I hope everyone has had a good weekend and the chance to enjoy a few bowls of your favorite blend.

I been thinking and reading a bit while enjoying a nice bowl of 1792 myself. ( I love this stuff)

(BTW.. Thank you Jeff for your suggestions sir.. Most of those I have, some still unopened. Not the St.James though.)

Here's what I could come up with as a wishlist of some blends that sound interesting and tasty. 
May be nice to try before I Buy.

-Dunhill Nightcap
-Dunhill 965
-McB Plumcake
-Petersons Perfect Plug
-Boswells Christmas Cookie 
-Solani 633
-SG St.James Flake 
-GLP Fillmore
-Esoterica Penzance
-SG Brown #4 Kendall Twist
-SG Cob Plug
-SG Kendall Plug

Thanks for letting me join in the fun and please let me know if anything here I selected seems way off the wall.

No rush either... I still have plenty to try in my own cellar.

If someone else is in greater need then me. They can jump the line and keep things moving 
( Zach was pressuring me.. LOL )

Vin


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Vinny's PIF received. Damn nice assortment.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



rlaliberty said:


> Vinny's PIF received. Damn nice assortment.


Enjoy brother !!..

Tell me what ya think of the HOTW ( when your feeling good enough to pack one )..

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Good morning...


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Vin, I can hook ya up with some Penzance, 3Ps, and St James Flake. How does that sound? If you would rather wait to see if anyone else has more of your requests that is okay too.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Thanks Z..

I can wait.. But I do appreciate your offer Sir. I am in no rush and I don't really need anything right now. I still have plenty to work my way through.. LOL

Maybe someone else is looking for something? 
Just to keep the thread going 

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

:bump:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bump at the 3 month mark... lol

Vin


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Wow, this is one stagnant MAW/PIF thread.

I don't think I ever saw anyone deny an offer to have their wish granted before. Then it seems like the current wish was almost passed, but not quite and no one designated to take it if it was. :?:

How about expanding or something so this can gain some momentum again???


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Vin, why don't you take me up on my offer since it seems no one else is chiming in to fill your list? Then I will post my list and hopefully we can get this thread going again.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Vin, why don't you take me up on my offer since it seems no one else is chiming in to fill your list? Then I will post my list and hopefully we can get this thread going again.


if your offer doesn't get it moving,i can do 4 or 5 from his list...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK, anyone of you terrific brothers here wanna make my day..

I'll accept your gracious offer and be very thankful.

You guys decide ..

Z.Kramer

shuckins

Much Thanks Fellas.

Let me know who to PM my info too.

Vin


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

kramer responded first,so he should get first shot...


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

WOW, this thread has been dead for a while now.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hi Fellas,

Sorry I havent been posting much lately.
( I have been reading and checking in)

My Mother broke her (L) Femur about 3 months ago and has been in a wheelchair until just a few days ago.
She tripped and fell in front of a local store, multiple distal breaks, fragments and pretty ugly. 
Alot of hardware, rods, plates, pins, screws and braces.

I hope to pick up my posts, trades and reviews again shortly, Just been busy driving 45 mins to my mothers house about everyday.. making sure she gets up and moving a bit as well as eating properly and taking her meds and helping her around the house as needed.

Things are looking good, she has full weight bearing permission from her ortho doc and everything is healing well.
So now its on to the physical therapy portion of her recovery, she is still afraid to stand without support, But its understood. I'll get and keep her motivated..

I will jump on the forums when I can. Hopefully soon I will have more time.

Peace and God Bless.

Vin


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Wow Vinny, thoughts and prayers to your mother and you. Hope she recovers completely and very soon!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Sorry to hear that Vin, hope all goes well with the healing process!

Glad to see you around again, it's been a while!

Z.Kramer doesn't sign on much these days, so perhaps we should give it a little while & then let shuckins go?


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I completely missed that post from Vin in June.

Let me check and see if I still have the stuff on his list, or if I have any additional ones now.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Z.Kramer doesn't sign on much these days, so perhaps we should give it a little while & then let shuckins go?


Didn't mean to doubt you Zach! :tape2:



Z.Kramer said:


> I completely missed that post from Vin in June.
> 
> Let me check and see if I still have the stuff on his list, or if I have any additional ones now.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

This is another thread that I haven't paid attention to, but I love the idea! Get the ball rolling guys, maybe I can join in at some point!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Good Evening Brothers.

Go ahead and pass me up. 

Let some of the NPS's and fellow brothers get in on the fun .ipe:
I'll jump back in when I have a bit more time.

Of course if anyone posts something I have and they want.. I'll make a bomb to send..

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I talked to Zach & I'll be taking care of Vin.

I'd like to pass my wish to the next person to post up here.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I'll jump on this. I've been hoping this thread would pick back up, but expected to have to wait until the stars aligned what somebody wanted with what I have. Lucky me!

On my current to try list:

GL Pease Barbary Coast
GL Pease Cairo
Reiner LGF
C&D Red Carpet
C&D Sunday Picnic
Peterson 3Ps
Solani ABF
Rattray's Hal o'the Wind


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I can help with Sunday Picnic and HOTW


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

That's good enough for me! Let's get this thread going again!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

PM sent


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

The package is in the mail, that's good enough for me! Dave, feel free to post your wish list! And thanks! Can't wait to try the tobacco you're sending!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ok, Hopefully Jesse will enjoy the samples. So I guess the next step is to list some stuff I'd like to try and see if anyone bites!

Of course I have to start with:

*Penzance*
G.L. Pease Westminster
G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning
Balkan Sasieni
C&D Buffalo Soldier
McClellands Any of the Orientals except Yenidje Highlander (I've got that)
McClellands Bayou Slices
Rattray's Red Rapparee

That should give people some options.

Can't wait to see how this comes out!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I'm sorry to say that Dave can't count. He was going to send 2 samples from my wishlist, but accidentally sent 9. Thanks for such a generous bomb! I can't wait to try some of these, including the massive sample of HOTW! Thanks!! (I sent a thank you package, but its much less than you've sent me, sorry to say)

Someone grant his wish, quick!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I hope you enjoy it. I really do enjoy sharing!

Oh, and only 2 were from your actual list


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Here ya go Vin: 0310 1230 0000 3010 6284


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Ok, Hopefully Jesse will enjoy the samples. So I guess the next step is to list some stuff I'd like to try and see if anyone bites!
> 
> Of course I have to start with:
> 
> ...


Dave, I can offer Westminster, and Balkan Sasieni. I also have McC Blending Oriental, but I don't think that was one of the orientals you meant was it?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Zach, sounds good to me. No, the blending orientals wasn't what I was hoping for. lol Now, if you'd like to try some perique blending tobacco, I have some of that.

So, tell me what kinds of tobaccos you're into right now. I love to send stuff back!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Jesse, thanks for the samples! Old Joe Krantz and Yenice Agonya are two I've never had! I'm excited. Got a nice portion of FVF and 1792 and Tambo. Eat your heart out Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Jesse, thanks for the samples! Old Joe Krantz and Yenice Agonya are two I've never had! I'm excited. Got a nice portion of FVF and 1792 and Tambo. Eat your heart out Jeff!


Lol, enjoy them Dave. 3 of my favorites!


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Zach, sounds good to me. No, the blending orientals wasn't what I was hoping for. lol Now, if you'd like to try some perique blending tobacco, I have some of that.
> 
> So, tell me what kinds of tobaccos you're into right now. I love to send stuff back!


I would like to see what straight blending perique is like. I am also going to throw in a tiny sample of Penzance from my dwindling supply. Somehow, I forgot to mention I had that too.

I am big fan of english blends. So far I have only had a couple VAs I like. You know that "church incense" flavor/smell people talk about? I love stuff like that.

I should have your package out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Oh to try the elusive Penzance! Even one bowl of that would be much appreciated.

You're in luck by the way, I'm into orientals right now too! So I have a couple. You tried Yenidje Highlander? I'm getting low on it but wouldn't mind picking up another tin or two if I happen to run out....LOL

Just got a promotion at work so I'm expecting to make a decent tobacco purchase in the very near future. Stocking up in case they ever do slap that tax on it and all, you know. It's economical that way. Has nothing to do with TAD. Really. No TAD whatsoever...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Oh to try the elusive Penzance! Even one bowl of that would be much appreciated.


Umm. Penzance.. Westminster, and McB Oriental Samsun.
I got some for ya, Send me your mailing addy and Ill fix you some baggies for ya.

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Here ya go Vin: 0310 1230 0000 3010 6284


Mr. Jeff.

As always .. You are the man.

Now.. What can I send you Sir ? Please..

Thank you very much. 

- Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Mr. Jeff.
> 
> As always .. You are the man.
> 
> ...


Hope to see you around more Vin!

:bolt:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Oh to try the elusive Penzance! Even one bowl of that would be much appreciated.
> 
> You're in luck by the way, I'm into orientals right now too! So I have a couple. You tried Yenidje Highlander? I'm getting low on it but wouldn't mind picking up another tin or two if I happen to run out....LOL
> 
> Just got a promotion at work so I'm expecting to make a decent tobacco purchase in the very near future. Stocking up in case they ever do slap that tax on it and all, you know. It's economical that way. Has nothing to do with TAD. Really. No TAD whatsoever...


Great. I have not tried YH yet.

And I completely understand and appreciate your economically responsible tobacco plan.

I will be dropping your package at the post office shortly by the way.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Oh to try the elusive Penzance! Even one bowl of that would be much appreciated.


This will be your tracking # via USPS Priority Mail-
0307 0020 0000 4392 6088

Going out tomorrow Bro 
I'll PM ya after it ships

- Vin


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Thanks a bunch both of you. Now, Vinny, you need to let me know if I have anything in my cellar you'd like to try so I can return the favor! Stop avoiding the question too! I know that's what you're doing! 8)


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Here ya go Vin: 0310 1230 0000 3010 6284


Jeff...

Thank you very much.

You outdid yourself Sir.

I can not wait to dig into these generous sampler packs of ;

1) Heinrichs Special Curlies... 
2) Fillmore... 
3) 3P's... Rubbing some out now !!
4) Plumcake... ( Seattle Pipe Club? ) 
5) SG.. Navy Flake

I will enjoying one or more of these this evening.
I feel a Vinpinion review of one of these tastys coming soon.

Much Thanks again Jeff.

Peace and God Bless.

- Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



PinkFloydFan said:


> This will be your tracking # via USPS Priority Mail-
> 0307 0020 0000 4392 6088
> 
> Going out tomorrow Bro
> ...


Shipped Dave.. :banana:

Enjoy.. I sent you something you may have a question about too.
Let me know if you figure out what it is for... 

- Vin


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

0309 2880 0002 3683 5605

Sorry for the delay. Should arrive Friday I believe. I suppose I should get my wishlist up now.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

No problem. Can't wait. Guess this trade's all over but the smokin'!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Wow! Vinny's my new best friend! Penzance AND Stonehaven! (among some others too)

And, I have to say, Penzance is all it's cracked up to be! It actually met my expectations even with all the high praise it's gotten!

Thanks again Vinny!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Wow! Vinny's my new best friend! Penzance AND Stonehaven! (among some others too)
> 
> And, I have to say, Penzance is all it's cracked up to be! It actually met my expectations even with all the high praise it's gotten!
> 
> Thanks again Vinny!


Enjoy Brother !!..
I am Glad I made someone happy today 

Peace.

Vin


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Okay, here is my wishlist

SG 1792
GLP Bohemian Scandal
GLP Union Square
Any of the Frog Mortons
Anything GH because I have not delved into that brand at all
And really any English, Balkan, or Oriental blend that you enjoy.

I have not found many VAs I like, so I am slowly trying specific ones I think may be promising, but I have not found a latakia containing blend that I don't like.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

By the way Dave: USPS says they left a notice with you yesterday. I am surprised they didn't just leave the package. That's usually what they do at my house.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Okay, here is my wishlist
> 
> SG 1792
> GLP Bohemian Scandal
> ...


Well I could fufilll parts of this if I you want....

1792
Frog Morton (straight) 
G&H Dark BirdsEye
G&H Dark Flake Scented and UnScented
G&H Brown Flake Scented 
G&H Best CR Flake

Then a mix of H&H Balkans and English
C&D Oriental Silk
C&D Tuskagee Airman
C&D Ephiany
and some others....

The G&H's are alot of VA's but I don't think they have the normal VA taste (or bite) and I have a good mix of English and Balken blends...

Let me know if you are interested in this one or if you would like to wait for someone with more specific blends. I can let you know more of the blends that I have as well if you are interested. 
Mike


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

No worries, they left it. Haven't looked at it yet but will do tonight.



Z.Kramer said:


> By the way Dave: USPS says they left a notice with you yesterday. I am surprised they didn't just leave the package. That's usually what they do at my house.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



mbearer said:


> Well I could fufilll parts of this if I you want....
> 
> 1792
> Frog Morton (straight)
> ...


Well that is a long list, I am interested indeed. If you were to send me a taste of 1792, Frog Morton, Epiphany, Oriental Silk and maybe whatever else you feel like from that list I would be much obliged.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Z.Kramer said:


> Well that is a long list, I am interested indeed. If you were to send me a taste of 1792, Frog Morton, Epiphany, Oriental Silk and maybe whatever else you feel like from that list I would be much obliged.


Sending a PM so we can work out the details on the wish


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

The wish is away to Zach as of this morning (well soon as USPS comes by) so here is mine getting thrown into the ring.

C&D Pirate Kake

Any plug, rope, or twist. Brown Bogie, Black XX, 3P, Irish Twist Rum twist.. Any of them.. Really would like to try that side of baccy preparation..

Anything else you think I should try.
Mike


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Edited to add to the wanna wish for

The wish is away to Zach as of this morning (well soon as USPS comes by) so here is mine getting thrown into the ring.

C&D Pirate Kake

Any plug, rope, or twist. Brown Bogie, Black XX, 3P, Irish Twist Rum twist.. Any of them.. Really would like to try that side of baccy preparation..

Shortcut to Mushrooms or any of the LOTR inspired ones

Anything else you think I should try.
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Mike, Mike, Mike.

I'm sure I can take care of this wish.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike.
> 
> I'm sure I can take care of this wish.


Jeff..

Ya know bro, You exemplify what a true Brother and good guy is..
You should rename yourself "Aladdin"..

Thank you for making so many peoples wishes come true.

- Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Thanks a bunch both of you. Now, Vinny, you need to let me know if I have anything in my cellar you'd like to try so I can return the favor! Stop avoiding the question too! I know that's what you're doing! 8)


WooHoo DAVE !!

You are awesome. 
You made a wish come true today brother..:woohoo:
It's Like an early Birthday present for me..

If you lived closer, I'd come over.. give ya a hug and fire up a bowl with ya bro!
Thank you VERY MUCH for this SWEEET.. MAW Bomb.:chk

Some -

1) Boswells Christmas Cookie.. ( This will be the next bowl I smoke after dinner. Smells good enough to eat out of the bag) Like an ounce of it !!
2) Solani # 633
3) Boswells- Berry Cobbler ( Again... Tempted to chew some) 
4) Boswells= Pom Holiday ( Ditto) 
5) Dunhill - My Mixture # 965
6) SamG - St. James Flake ( Always a treat) 
7) and an Unopened Dunhill Tin... ( Pictured below)

Brother, I have not tried any of these except the St. James..
You made my day.. I sincerely appreciate your effort and time.

I owe you one now 

This is simply why PUFF Rocks... 
So many good people here where a person can really feel like they are part of something bigger.. A Pipe fraternity of sorts.. Always welcomed, invited and comfortable...

Thanks again Bro  ( Left some Rep and trader Feedback for ya !!)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Oh how I wish I was close enough to some of you guys to come over and smoke a bowl!

I enjoyed the Christmas Cookie but not enough to smoke it much. Berry cobbler was good and the Pom holiday kind of disappointed me. I'm a fan of the 633.

So smoke it if you got it! Enjoy Vinny!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Mike, Mike, Mike.
> 
> I'm sure I can take care of this wish.


What if I add in a new dream of some of the Traveling Frogs?? Had the first try of Frog Morton last night and he is pretty tasty. LOL

Honestly though Jeff, I don't think ANYONE on this board would turn down an offer to have a wish granted by you  You are always a top notch A-One guy here  
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



mbearer said:


> What if I add in a new dream of some of the Traveling Frogs?? Had the first try of Frog Morton last night and he is pretty tasty. LOL
> 
> Honestly though Jeff, I don't think ANYONE on this board would turn down an offer to have a wish granted by you  You are always a top notch A-One guy here
> Mike


Hmm.....I wish I had some of the "fancy" FM's to share with ya, but alas, I do not. :sorry:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



mbearer said:


> What if I add in a new dream of some of the Traveling Frogs?? Had the first try of Frog Morton last night and he is pretty tasty. LOL
> 
> Honestly though Jeff, I don't think ANYONE on this board would turn down an offer to have a wish granted by you  You are always a top notch A-One guy here
> Mike


I've got some from Across the Pond and from the Bayou if that would help.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Mike,

I got your package of generously sized samples! Thank you very much, can't wait to try them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Here ya go Mike: 0310 0480 0001 3867 3670


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Here ya go Mike: 0310 0480 0001 3867 3670


Sorry for the delay all... GOt my package from Jeff on Saturday and we have been running around so didn't have time to post it up yet..

As always Jeff sends a great package and this wish is well and truly granted. I can't wait to cut into the brown bogie and Black XX (which looks so evil smells divine) never mind dig into the Just or Him blends AND the plugs AND... *phew* Thanks Jeff...

Now for etiquette.. Is the MAW/PIF thread viable for trader feedback or???
Mike


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Yes to the feedback!

So Jeff what's your wish? opcorn:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Hmm.....

How about:

C&D Pirate Kake
Former Straight (or cross) Grain Flake
Germain Medium Flake
Rattray's Old Gowrie
Wessex Gold Brick
Walnut
G&H Dark Flake (Scented)
G&H Curly Cut
Any Dunhill Tobacco


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Look at Jeff. Comin' out with the "any Dunhill tobacco" right when the Dunhill shipments come in. Sly dog, you! I'm going to let someone else handle this one since I've been in the rotation of this MAW so recently. But if you don't get a taker on the Dunhill, I've got 3 right now and I think 2 more varieties in shipment as we speak.

I've got 965, Standard Mild and 3 Year Matured Virginia. Got at least EMP and Nightcap on the way. I need to pop that 3YM va anyway and send you a sample.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Well, I didn't pick any up, so I was just hoping to mooch off you guys :wink:

Also, I'll take any G&H that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Hmm.....
> 
> How about:
> 
> ...


I got your Rattray Old Growie and Walnut. Send me your info.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Just got my Dunhill in so I'll be setting up a care package for you hopefully by the weekend. 965, Royal Yacht, Nightcap, EMP, Standard Mixture Mild and 3 Year Matured Va.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Jeff, try 0310 0480 0001 7803 9228 on for size. Can you say, Dunhill Dunhill Dunhill? LOL

Enjoy my friend!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Wow! I received two very nice samplers from smokehouse & Owaindav! So who gets to post the next wish now?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



commonsenseman said:


> Wow! I received two very nice samplers from smokehouse & Owaindav! So who gets to post the next wish now?


Looks like smokehouse to me.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ok what the heck!!

Uhle's 00
GLP Stratford
GLP Cumberland
GLP Laurel Heights
GlP Montgomery
GLP Meridian
C&D Burley Flakes 1,2,3
C&D Autumn Evening
C&D Night Train
C&D Red Carpet
Hearth and Home Berry Nice
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honey Dew
S&G Kendal Cream
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Boswell's Christmas Cookie
4noggins Bald Headed Teacher


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Goin to check the inventory, may have a few of theseeeee


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Package is being sent today, I'll edit the # later tonight.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



KickinItInSD said:


> Package is being sent today, I'll edit the # later tonight.


:rockon:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

UGH, I'm confused, I used one of the automatic machines, and did Delivery Confirmation, Priority Mail.

It didn't give me a long confirmation, just this: USPS #: 1174179551

Expected delivery, Friday, December 31st.

Edit: Well apparently that isn't a Delivery Confirmation # at all, but my receipt says I paid for the DC...so kinda weird.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Smokehouse.....let me know if you still need to try Night Train. I have some here that I can send to you.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



Slow Triathlete said:


> Smokehouse.....let me know if you still need to try Night Train. I have some here that I can send to you.


Hey Scott, no I have not tried it yet.

I received a package from KickinItInSD, but I am out of town. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Matt came thru with my Berry Nice wish, along with a few others I have not tried yet and couple that I have had in the past that I look forward to revisting. Nice Hit Matt, thanks a bunch.

Berry Nice
Altadis Vanilla Custard
SG Best Brown Flake 
Mac Baren Vanilla Creme 
Maple Street
HH Burley Kake
Tambolaka

Post your list Matt and lets see what we can do for ya!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Ok well here's my list!

Stonehaven
Trout Stream 
Nightcap
Butternut Burley
GL Pease Meridion
Squadron Leader
Marlin Flake
Sweey Killarney
Penzance
Haunted Bookshop
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Black Mallory
Dunhill EMP
Oriental Silk
SG Chocolate Flake
Pembroke
Luxury Twist Flake
Da Vinci
Capstan, 
Three Nuns
Rotary Flake
Krumble Kake 
Kingfisher 
Pelican
G.L. Pease Stonehenge
Christmas Cookie
C&D's Autumn Evening
Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Heck of a list there! If someone else has it by all means but if not, I've got 9 of them. Actually, now that I look again, 10.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Yea, I'm pretty new to this, and I have gotten some WONDERFUL samplers from members already, but I make sure whenever I see something that 
looks good on the forum, to type it out on a word Doc on my computer. This is only a week of typing!!

I have years to fufill my curiosity, so don't think you need to empty your cellar!! :nono:

EDIT: BTW Owain, why haven't YOU posted your wishlist. Looking up, I see a package you already sent....and you never posted a wish list....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



KickinItInSD said:


> EDIT: BTW Owain, why haven't YOU posted your wishlist. Looking up, I see a package you already sent....and you never posted a wish list....


I did a MAW trade not too long ago and I've been pm'ing some other BOTLs and sampling some stuff already. I want everyone to get a chance on here though.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Owain, I think nearly half of my wishlist is almost too much to ask for!! Haha.

If you live in Lower Alabama, I may just be able to pick them up!! I'm out in Pensacola.

-Matt


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Heck yeah! I'll get some samples put together and let's go get a drink this weekend. I know a great place in Orange Beach called Our Cigar Bar. They have a really nice selection of scotch!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> Heck of a list there! If someone else has it by all means but if not, I've got 9 of them. Actually, now that I look again, 10.


I have some of those too so if owaindav dosen't have them I will see what I got.



Slow Triathlete said:


> Smokehouse.....let me know if you still need to try Night Train. I have some here that I can send to you.


Im good Scott. Thanks for the offer though. I got enough stuff to keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



KickinItInSD said:


> Ok well here's my list!
> 
> Stonehaven
> Trout Stream
> ...


There's what I have. Gonna save some postage and meet him for a drink and a smoke Saturday. Nice to have a BOTL so close! Also gives me an excuse to open the Three Nuns and give it a try.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK dude, got ya all fixed up. Thanks to mbearer I was able to give you about a bowl of Oriental Silk and some Pasha's Dream. (after I smoked some!)

Can't wait to meet up and have a drink and a smoke!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

A little late about posting this, but I received my MAW from owain, looks like it's your turn bud!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



KickinItInSD said:


> A little late about posting this, but I received my MAW from owain, looks like it's your turn bud!


OK, I just did one recently but I don't want this to dry up. Actually had to search for some possibilities. Thankfully there are LOTS to choose from. So here we go.

Billy Bud
LTF
LNF
Bald-headed Teacher
Union Suare
P.S. Cube Cut
Grousemoor
Rajah's Court
Dunhill De Lux Navy Rolls
Dunhill Flake
Skiff Mixture
Kingfisher
Waccamaw

Thanks in advance.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*



owaindav said:


> OK, I just did one recently but I don't want this to dry up. Actually had to search for some possibilities. Thankfully there are LOTS to choose from. So here we go.
> 
> Billy Bud
> Bald-headed Teacher
> ...


Needed to update. I've tried some of the since. So I also added a couple. No big hurry. I'm loaded down right now.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

OK, after a little package in the mail from yesterday (just got it today since I was in Birmingham) looks like sounds7 has quietly hit several on my list.

So, I'm calling this MAW granted! Brian, you're up my friend!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Has this died?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I think it has. Brian's up though. Brian! Get in here and make a wish!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Couldn't this be in the regular pipe forum? I think it would be a lot more active if it were.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Somebody make a wish??? (not just anybody.....read the rules, geeze)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Bump!!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Brian! MAW dude!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

Make a wish brother! I would PM you if I knew which Brian it was!?!? :smile:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (New) Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF*

I'm going to start a new thread for this with a couple of changes to hopefully get this moving along quicker. We haven't heard from Brian (sounds7) so we'll just move along and allow another member to make a wish.

I'm going to keep this PIF in the WTB forum, but will consider moving it to the General Pipe area if it doesn't get enoungh action in here.

Here's the new thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/288398-pipe-tobacco-maw-pif-ll.html

This one is closed.


----------

